# Aramaic: Talitha Koum/Cumi



## smdecken

Hi!
I am looking for the correct Hebrew translation for the name Talitha Koum/Cumi, which comes from the passage in the Bible (Mark 5:41) meaning "Little girl, get up". Thanks!


----------



## radagasty

It’s Aramaic and not Hebrew—טְלִיתָא קוּמי—but the translation you furnish is essentially correct.


----------



## smdecken

radagasty said:


> It’s Aramaic and not Hebrew—טְלִיתָא קוּמי—but the translation you furnish is essentially correct.


Thank you so much for the clarification and help!


----------



## JAN SHAR

Is Talitha the feminine of ܛܰܠܝܳܐ which means child?


----------



## fdb

In Middle Aramaic (as presumably spoken by Jesus) the suffix for the feminine singular imperative (historic -ī) had become silent. The manuscripts of Mark have either ταλιθα κουμι or ταλιθα κουμ. The latter reflects the true Aramaic pronunciation tlītā qūm. The former variant represents a scribal “correction” of the Aramaic form to Hebrew qūmī.


----------



## JAN SHAR

Why would Jesus have spoken Middle Aramaic? He would have spoken Jewish Literary Aramaic, wouldn't he? So, the i in the feminine form קוּמי would certainly have been pronounced.


----------

